# Citizen Eco-drive E110



## johnmaundrell (Jan 25, 2009)

My eco-drive stopped & I put in a new battery. It now only runs under bright light. Guess I may have inserted the battery incorrectly. Does anyone have a photo or drawing of how the battery is orientated? Many thanks John


----------

